

Seed Funding: Is the convertible debt cap implied? - chadlpowell

I bootstrapped a product and found early traction. I'm working to secure seed funding via convertible notes.<p>My question is about the mechanics of the deal and the steps of negotiation. Assuming the angel investor does this often, is there an implied cap? Discount? Maximum dilution? How does this work with multiple angels?
======
jwb119
Hey chad, I'll try to answer your questions briefly, assuming you're familiar
with the terms you used... Yeah there will usually (more often than not) be a
cap explicitly stated in the note. Sometimes notes are uncapped though.
Discount will almost always be a term. Maximum dilution isn't a term I'm
familiar with for Notes. For multiple angels you can set up a structure that
allows multiple closings for the notes within a specified time frame (like 180
days). Hope that's helpful!

~~~
chadlpowell
Hey Jason, thanks a lot for your reply. Your answer is helpful. Since posting,
I discovered investor's tend to be forthright with discount and cap
expectations. Going into early discussions I wanted to avoid being caught off
guard. Thanks again.

